# "Questhelper"?



## egoist-gaming (16. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen liebe Community,


nun ja, ich bin ein verwöhnter WoW Bubi, da ich aber kein "WoW-Bubi" mehr sien will, möchte ich zu hdro umsteigen.
Da ich eher jemand bin der versucht schnellstmöglich zuleveln, ist mir das WoW Addon Questhelper unverzichtbar geworden. 

Gibt es IRGENDEIN Addon was das Questen beschleunigt? Also eien art Questhelper der mir genauere Informationen in einem umfangreichen maße wie in WoW geben kann.
Dai ch das Questen derzeit mehr als langweilig finde......

Gleich noch eine zweite kleine Frage, hatmal jemand einen Link zum download von interfacen damit ich nicht diese hässliche standart design habe?

Danke

btw: ja ich habe ggoogelt, aber ich denke heir bringt es mir mehr. 

grüße ego


----------



## simoni (16. Mai 2009)

Ja zufälligerweise gibt es eine Funktion im Spiel, die eigentlich von Anfang an aktiviert ist und dir Questziele anzeigt...


----------



## Kinqrob (17. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich sind alle Quest ganz gut so schnell zu lösen und wenn ich mal was nicht finde schaue ich auf www.hdro-der-widerstand.de da steht alles eine sehr schöne Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

egoist-gaming schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Community,
> 
> 
> nun ja, ich bin ein verwöhnter WoW Bubi, da ich aber kein "WoW-Bubi" mehr sien will, möchte ich zu hdro umsteigen.
> Da ich eher jemand bin der versucht schnellstmöglich zuleveln, ist mir das WoW Addon Questhelper unverzichtbar geworden.



Wenn Du keine WOW Bubu mehr sein möchtest lerne ohne Questhelper zu spielen. Lerne die Atmosphäre von HDRO zu geniessen. Lass Dich in die Welt hineinziehen. Denn ehrlich. Kein Schwein interessiert welches Equip du hast. Du wirst viel mehr Beifall für ein gelungenes Konzert vor dem tänzelnden Pony ernten. Wenn Du das nicht mehr langweilig findest, dann bist Du kein WOW-Bubi mehr und herzlich bei uns willkommen.

Gruß

Monti aka Fingolfinor


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (18. Mai 2009)

egoist-gaming schrieb:


> Da ich eher jemand bin der versucht schnellstmöglich zuleveln, ist mir das WoW Addon Questhelper unverzichtbar geworden.



Diagnose: Falsches Spiel ausgesucht. 

HdRO: PvE-lastiges Spiel, ergo: Quests, Crafting, Instanzen und jegliche andere PvE-Inhalte bestimmen den Spielspaß. Wer versucht, möglichst schnell das Levelcap zu erreichen, hat sich eindeutig das falsche Spiel ausgesucht.


----------



## Cyberflips (30. Mai 2009)

egoist-gaming schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Community,
> nun ja, ich bin ein verwöhnter WoW Bubi, da ich aber kein "WoW-Bubi" mehr sien will, möchte ich zu hdro umsteigen.



Mmh, wenn Du bisher WoW gespielt hast, dann kannst Du ja gar nicht verwöhnt sein, denn viel bietet es ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du HdrO spielen möchtest musst Du einfach alles primitive erstmal vergessen, denn HdrO verwöhnt Dich zwar, setzt aber auch ein wenig mehr voraus. Das fängt bei der Hardware an und hört beim Spieler nicht auf.
Dafür verwöhnt Dich das Spiel mit Dingen wie toller Grafik, tiefer Atmosphäre, vielen schönen Abenteuern und Geschichten und eine tiefgründige Fantasywelt aus der Mutter aller Fantasyuniversen. Dazu gibt es viele Rollenspielmöglichkeit und eben viele Dinge die das "Spielen" unterstützen.
Damit wären wir auch schon bei einem wichtigen Punkt: anders als du das vielleicht von WoW her kennst, geht es gar nicht um schnelles leveln, sammeln und schnellstmöglich die höchste Spielstufe zu erreichen, sondern um das Spielen der Quests und da hast Du in HdrO gefühlt mal eben locker die doppelte Menge, so daß Du als WoW-Gewöhnter erstmal davon vollkommen erschlagen wirst. Von Menge wie auch in vielen Fällen von den Geschichten die sie ezählen. 
Bei HdrO ist es nämlich so: Hast Du erstmal die oberste Levelgrenze erreicht, ändert sich das Spiel nicht großartig. Es gibt immer noch viele Geschichten zu erleben und Du brauchst auch nicht wie blöde irgendetwas sammeln. Du kannst auch nichts pseudomässiges erreichen und es interessiert im Siel so gut wie Niemanden, welche Rüstung oder Waffe zu trägst, weil jeder sowieso sein Zierwerk anzieht und es auch keine Gegenstände gibt, die Du nicht genauso gut wie jeder andere bekommen kannst oder die sich in gleicher Qualität nicht auch craften lassen.
Der Sinn des Spiels besteht also im Spiel, nicht irgendwas zu sammeln oder zu erreichen

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja noch, obwohl Dein Post schon 10 Tage alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie Du den "Bubi" los wirst ist wieder eine andere Sache. Ich denke da hilft nur "reifen" und den Kacknoob in WoW zurücklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrvold (2. Juni 2009)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: 

Muss man diese Hochnäsigkeit und das Gefühl, mit HDRO der bessere Mensch zu sein, eigentlich mit den AGBs unterschreiben? Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber das hohe Ross, auf dem viele von euch sitzen, kotzt mich persönlich derbe an.

Grüße von einem WoW-Fanboi (obwohl es da auch genug Schlechtes gibt)


----------



## simoni (2. Juni 2009)

Genau wegen solchen Kommentaren?


----------



## Cyberflips (8. Juni 2009)

Myrvold schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Muss man diese Hochnäsigkeit und das Gefühl, mit HDRO der bessere Mensch zu sein, eigentlich mit den AGBs unterschreiben? Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber das hohe Ross, auf dem viele von euch sitzen, kotzt mich persönlich derbe an.
> 
> Grüße von einem WoW-Fanboi (obwohl es da auch genug Schlechtes gibt)



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu erklären: Man spielt schon oder man sammelt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube zum Beipiel nicht der bessere Mensch zu sein. Und ein hohes Ross?- weil ich HdrO spiele?  Nö, bestimmt nicht. 
HdrO ist für mich persönlich allerdings das klar bessere und wenn du es so fomuliert haben willst auch aus spieltechnischer Sicht "überlegenere Online-Rollenspiel". Das ist meine Überzeugung und die stell ich auch so dar, was ist daran hochnäsig? 
Hinzu kommt, daß hier das HdrO Forum ist und da ist es schon etwas befremdlich wenn jemand erscheint, der glaubt von WoW verwöhnt zu sein...Dann muss ich halt schon ein wenig grinsen

Du kannst es doch auch spielen wenn Dir danach ist. Du wirs dadurch bestimmt kein besserer Mensch, aber vielleicht ein glücklicherer...keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrvold (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir die Gold-Edition gekauft und habe den Gratismonat gespielt, bin dann aber wieder zu WoW zurück. Hdro ist ein gutes Spiel, das meiner Meinung nach leider ein paar Mängel hat, die mir den Spielspaß trüben.

Mit dieser Meinung ecke ich aber grundsätzlich bei Hdro-Spielern an. Da gibt es einen Thread hier bei euch, wo ein WoW-Spieler gerne Meinungen von Umsteigern hören möchte. Überwiegend sind die Antworten auch positiv, aber da ich etwas andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, wollte ich das nicht vorenthalten. Und dann fingen die Diskussionen wieder an. 

Aber schön zu sehen, dass auch "einer von euch" normal antworten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Honigtoepfchen (10. Juni 2009)

Natürlich hat auch HdRO einige Mängel,mein Gott,welches Spiel hat die nicht und ich denke mal,von der Spielart unterscheiden sich HdRO und WoW nicht mal viel,beides sind Rollenspiele, man muß farmen,craften usw.Diese ewige "mein Spiel ist besser als deins" Gequake bringt doch eh nix.Jeder nach seiner Fasson ist die Devise,also spielt was ihr wollt,Hauptsache es macht Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (12. Juni 2009)

Honigtoepfchen schrieb:


> Natürlich hat auch HdRO einige Mängel,mein Gott,welches Spiel hat die nicht und ich denke mal,von der Spielart unterscheiden sich HdRO und WoW nicht mal viel,beides sind Rollenspiele, man muß farmen,craften usw.Diese ewige "mein Spiel ist besser als deins" Gequake bringt doch eh nix.Jeder nach seiner Fasson ist die Devise,also spielt was ihr wollt,Hauptsache es macht Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast zwei Dinge nicht verstanden: 

1. Es ging nie um "Mein Spiel ist besser als Deins" sondern "ich finde Das besser als Das"

2. Gerade von der Spielart unterscheiden sich die beiden Spiele enorm, wobei ich WoW abspreche ein Rollenspiel zu sein, weil die Rollenspielmöglichkeiten dort extrem verkümmert sind (wie gesagt ist das meine Meinung). Beide sind MMOG aber das waren dann auch schon fast die Gemeinsamkeiten. Zu verschieden sind die Spielansätze und das Spielgefühl. Natürlich ist das meine Meinung - und darum geht es auch oben, nicht darum welches Spiel welche Mängel hat.

Wo ich Dir zustimme, daß jeder das spielen soll was für ihn das Richtige ist und wo er Spass findet und dabei gibt es auch kein falsch oder richtig.


----------



## Kildran (28. Juni 2009)

wenn wir schon dabei sind wollte ich noch einbringen das ich mit jedem aktuellen mmorpg vertraut bin und auch meiner meinung nach hdro die meisten möglichkeiten bietet von denen man vor allem als WoW spieler nur träumen kann ^^

ich denke wenn man wirklich spaß an hdro haben will kann man auf jeden fall mit dem questhelper spielen denn für neueinsteiger ist es teilweise echt eine qual manche orte oder mobs zu finden aber man sollte dennoch die questtexte lesen da sie einen großen teil des atmophäre ausmachen und dich wirklich in das spiel hineinziehen


----------



## Eyatrian (13. Juli 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind wollte ich noch einbringen das ich mit jedem aktuellen mmorpg vertraut bin und auch meiner meinung nach hdro die meisten möglichkeiten bietet von denen man vor allem als WoW spieler nur träumen kann ^^
> 
> ich denke wenn man wirklich spaß an hdro haben will kann man auf jeden fall mit dem questhelper spielen denn für neueinsteiger ist es teilweise echt eine qual manche orte oder mobs zu finden aber man sollte dennoch die questtexte lesen da sie einen großen teil des atmophäre ausmachen und dich wirklich in das spiel hineinziehen




/sign zu 100%

Ich spiele seid dem Wochenende LOTRO und bin einfach nur hin und weg...
 und wenn man die Questtexte liest weiß man meisten eh schon wo man hinlaufen muss nur halt nicht die genau Stelle und da finde ich kann man die Atmosphäre noch besser miterleben, wenn man nicht alles Ewigkeiten suchen muss


Achja und an den TE:   Lies dir auf JEDEN Fall ALLE Questtexte durch das ist einfach nur eine Freude alle Geschichten
mitzuerleben und zu erfahren!!!


----------



## Torinborg (23. September 2009)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> /sign zu 100%
> 
> Ich spiele seid dem Wochenende LOTRO und bin einfach nur hin und weg...
> und wenn man die Questtexte liest weiß man meisten eh schon wo man hinlaufen muss nur halt nicht die genau Stelle und da finde ich kann man die Atmosphäre noch besser miterleben, wenn man nicht alles Ewigkeiten suchen muss
> ...



Tja, ich erinnere mich noch "damals" im Zwergengebiet durchs Gebirge gelaufen zu sein und kam in ein Dorf, in dem es viele Quests auf einmal gab. Alle gelesen, hingelaufen wo der Zwerg wollte, ein Tier gefunden, umgehaun, alles abgeklappert, nach 10 Minuten das zweite Tier gefunden (von 6)... lustig.
Was spricht nun dagegen, ein "optionales" Addon einzufügen, für die, die sich orientierungslos fühlen? Würde mich nicht stören (und die Texte tät ich auch weiterlesen ;-))


----------



## Arandes (24. September 2009)

Das Problem ist/war vermutlich, dass du verstohlene Gegner töten musstest - und da kann dir kein "QuestHelper" (igitt!!!) helfen. Spürsinn ist angesagt.

Ich habe auch lange WoW gespielt - und hatte auch dort kein Problem mit dem Questen. Gehört dazu und das ist gut so! In HdRO vermutlich sogar wie in keinem anderen (vom Ausmass her). Ich war etwas enttäuscht, dass sie diese Funktion eingeführt haben, wo man nun genau sieht, wo welche Quest ist. Ab und an ist es schon seeehr hilfreich, gebe ich auch zu!

Aber ich stimme der Mehrheit zu: Wenns jemandem nur darum geht, schnell vorwärts zu kommen.... fangt nicht mit HdRO an, denn DAFÜR ist das Spiel nicht gedacht. Dies ist mal ein "richtiges" MMORPG, wo man die Landschaft mitgeniessen kann, das Treiben um einen herum und die Aufgaben strotzen nur so von Hintergrund- und allg. Details zur Geschichte! Die mal husch überfliegen; in WoW konnte man dies immerhin noch. Hier: Fehlanzeige. Gibt sogar extra ne Chronik-Funktion (brauchten wir z.B. damals bei der "Blauen Maid" *g*). 



> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Muss man diese Hochnäsigkeit und das Gefühl, mit HDRO der bessere Mensch zu sein, eigentlich mit den AGBs unterschreiben? Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber das hohe Ross, auf dem viele von euch sitzen, kotzt mich persönlich derbe an.
> 
> Grüße von einem WoW-Fanboi (obwohl es da auch genug Schlechtes gibt)



Wenn ich sowas nur schon lese, wird mir beinahe schlecht.

HdRO Spieler sind nicht hochnäsig, sie kommen lediglich anders rüber als WoW Spieler, die im Übrigen als Kinder angesehen werden (zum Grossteil) -> auch nicht besser, ge? Jede Comm. hat Vorurteile, leider! Wenn dann noch solche Aussagen von Leuten kommen, die KEINE AHNUNG von der eigentlichen Comm. haben, kanns ja nur bergauf gehen...... 

Um es mal anders auszudrücken: Viele HdRO Spieler sind "reifer" als manch andere, zumal einerseits die Geschichte (Buchform!) wesentlich komplizierter ist als die z.B. von WoW. Das Verhalten durch die Geschichte usw. kann vl. schon dazu führen, dass wir etwas "hochnäsig" rüberkommen; allerdings finde ich es, wie bei allen Vorurteilen, besch****(!!), wenn man diese weitervertritt. Wir leben nicht mehr in der Vergangenheit, von daher: Seid mal offener!


De facto: Ich mache hier keinen Vergleich zu WoW noch will ich das Spiel / die Comm. schlecht machen -> Ich habe es selbst seit Beginn gespielt. Aber bitte hört auf mit solchen "Beleidigungen" und Vorurteilen; das ist nicht der Sinn solcher Foren.

Desweiteren möchte ich den TE mal hierauf verweisen: Sticky! Dann hättest du diesen Thread gar nicht erst machen müssen =P

Ich hoffe, die Frage bzg. Questhelper und dem "bereits existierenden Programm in HdRO" ist beantwortet. /vote4close


----------



## Torinborg (26. September 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme der Mehrheit zu: Wenns jemandem nur darum geht, schnell vorwärts zu kommen.... fangt nicht mit HdRO an, denn DAFÜR ist das Spiel nicht gedacht. Dies ist mal ein "richtiges" MMORPG, wo man die Landschaft mitgeniessen kann, das Treiben um einen herum und die Aufgaben strotzen nur so von Hintergrund- und allg. Details zur Geschichte! Die mal husch überfliegen; in WoW konnte man dies immerhin noch. Hier: Fehlanzeige. Gibt sogar extra ne Chronik-Funktion (brauchten wir z.B. damals bei der "Blauen Maid" *g*).



Und was spricht nun dagegen, so ein Feature OPTIONAL anzubieten? Man kann sich alt+tab zum wiederstand sparen, wer nicht will sucht halt und auch wer es benutzt, kann die texte weiterlesen. optional und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich war etwas enttäuscht, dass sie diese Funktion eingeführt haben, wo man nun genau sieht, wo welche Quest ist. Ab und an ist es schon seeehr hilfreich, gebe ich auch zu!



Ist doch bis auf weiteres nicht implementiert, weil's auf dem Testserver probleme gab. Questhelper = externes Addon. An einer internen Lösung bastelte man wie gesagt, aber so weit ich weiß, hat sie es noch nicht ins Spiel geschafft


----------



## Arandes (26. September 2009)

> Und was spricht nun dagegen, so ein Feature OPTIONAL anzubieten? Man kann sich alt+tab zum wiederstand sparen, wer nicht will sucht halt und auch wer es benutzt, kann die texte weiterlesen. optional und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich nie das Gegenteil behauptet.........




> Ist doch bis auf weiteres nicht implementiert, weil's auf dem Testserver probleme gab. Questhelper = externes Addon. An einer internen Lösung bastelte man wie gesagt, aber so weit ich weiß, hat sie es noch nicht ins Spiel geschafft



Wie nennst du denn diese Art "Helfer" in HdRO? Ist in meinen Augen ganz klar ein Questhelper; diese müssen nicht immer extern sein, warum auch? Ich werd aus deinem Post grad nicht sonderlich schlau. Wenn mir ein Tool sagt (ob intern oder extern) wohin ich gehen muss oder in welchen Orten ich welche Quest machen kann, dann ist das für mich ein QuestHelper ^-^ Und das gibts in HdRO. Und ja, das ist optional. Ich hab ja auch nie was direkt dagegen gesagt =P Solange man alles ausschalten kann, ist's für mich gut ^^!


----------



## Myrvold (28. September 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas nur schon lese, wird mir beinahe schlecht.
> 
> HdRO Spieler sind nicht hochnäsig, sie kommen lediglich anders rüber als WoW Spieler, die im Übrigen als Kinder angesehen werden (zum Grossteil) -> auch nicht besser, ge? Jede Comm. hat Vorurteile, leider! Wenn dann noch solche Aussagen von Leuten kommen, die KEINE AHNUNG von der eigentlichen Comm. haben, kanns ja nur bergauf gehen......
> 
> Um es mal anders auszudrücken: Viele HdRO Spieler sind "reifer" als manch andere, zumal einerseits die Geschichte (Buchform!) wesentlich komplizierter ist als die z.B. von WoW. Das Verhalten durch die Geschichte usw. kann vl. schon dazu führen, dass wir etwas "hochnäsig" rüberkommen; allerdings finde ich es, wie bei allen Vorurteilen, besch****(!!), wenn man diese weitervertritt. Wir leben nicht mehr in der Vergangenheit, von daher: Seid mal offener!



Wo finde ich denn dann die "echte" Community? Also ingame und in diversen Foren (hier, Codemasters, ...) treffe ich grösstenteils auf den von mir angesprochenen Typ Lotro-Spieler. 

Ausserdem haben wohl die meisten Lotro-Spieler auch die Bücher gelesen, was aber nicht heisst, dass WoW-Spieler das nicht getan haben. Ich habe das meiste darin sogar verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

